# Blue R34 In Dubai U.A.E (800 hp)



## aamiryo (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi
Just wanted to share the car with u all here. Before you start asking questions, THIS CAR IS NOT MINE. I have seen this car many times here and can swear by it's potential.

UAE Boost - Nissan Skyline

Click on the link above to see it.
Regards,


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

potential maybe....style most definately not, it looks horrible, and what was he thinking with that interior.....


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

agaggghghhhh my eyes! thats horrible....sorry

id rather have the pulsar


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I thought Tom's was for Toyota. Well, the interior is not nice.
And with that horizontal mount like that, how can you tell the
level of the oil in the catch tank?


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

800 bhp at 1,2 bar? Let me in on the secret please


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

toms is for toyota, guy just loves stickers lol


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

hehe yeah. Tom's is Danish Chokolade. Car HAS to be powerfull!


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Tasteless modding.

[email protected]


----------



## wide_n_low (Sep 27, 2006)

could do with some stickers removed ans has some ugly bits & bobs but some nice performance parts aswell though 
and going through the lhd conversion just for registration purposes isn't that admirable !


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Just goes to show money can't buy taste!


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

Taste is individual. Let people do what they want. Some people like one thing, other people the opposit. BUT posting here is of course asking for opinions so just go for it - just remember that just because someone else has a different taste than your doesnt mean his is bad. You cant make taste democratic. Damn I sound old LOL. Anyway thats my opinion. But in order to my replt to be true you are all of entitled to think i sound like a d***

Andreas


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Absolutely disgusting... just shows that money cannot buy taste or style. Actually, you can apply that sentiment to much of Dubai these days. Costa Del Sol of the Middle East IMO.


----------



## fabianGTR34 (Aug 6, 2006)

I doubt 800HP at 1,2 bar, with 1,2 bar I'd reckon he'd be in the 600hp range.
Ir probably is 1,2 bar above stock boost level


----------



## ultimate gtt (Feb 3, 2007)

I just threw up a little... whatever floats your boat I guess


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

MMMMmmmmm

800 boost shy ponies

More stickers than Gunther the sticker point genie

100shot of Naawwwwwzzzzzzzzzz

Built to street race at more mph than sense,

That sounds like a time to rely on standard brakes ad rims then Batman !!!


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

The engine may have the bits, but the car is madd tacky..

I notice a lot of cars in that region (UAE) have gaudy paint jobs and loaded with stickers. I guess that's the "thing" over there..


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Americans are in no position to comment on paint, stickers, use of the word NOS, tackiness or anything that alludes to even the basic principles of geography.

If you can find a chair large enough for your bottom, take it to the corner, sit on it and place a hat on your head with a letter D inscribed upon it !!!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Tell him to take the stickers off the engine bay.

Then have a puff on the bottle of the good gear. 800 horses 1.2 bar. you mean 2.2 bar.


Mick


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

bladerider said:


> Americans are in no position to comment on paint, stickers, use of the word NOS, tackiness or anything that alludes to even the basic principles of geography.
> 
> If you can find a chair large enough for your bottom, take it to the corner, sit on it and place a hat on your head with a letter D inscribed upon it !!!


Now that ain't fair. 

I'd be wrong if I said all your shirts had ruffles on them like Elton John, and your teeth looked like Austin Powers' grill. 

Besides, you won't see any of that crap on my car..


----------



## ericgtr (Jun 23, 2007)

interior sucks....


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

dont like the stickers! sorry!


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Dont like it, and he isnt running 1.2bar.


----------

